# NRL - Newland Resources



## The Barbarian Investor (16 April 2005)

*NRL*

Has anyone looked at NRL ?

This seems to be one 'moody' stock..up one month..down the next ?

PMA the same...both heading north now though..

Next week may be interesting for these two.


----------



## Ang (19 March 2007)

*NRL (Newlands Resouces)*

Don't you hate the manipulators in the Market place. I wonder who sold 111 shares @ 25 cents today.  Would it be some one that actualy trying to bring the price down so they can buy in???
Kind reg
ang


----------



## Ang (19 March 2007)

Does any one have a valuation on this stock based on the 50/50 partnership they have with Summit as per their announcement on the 01 Mar 2007 17:11  "Presentation - Georgina Basin Uranium Exploration"

Part from my previous post regarding some one trying to bring the price down, this stock should be ready to fly especially looking at the high OBV and until today firming at 30 cents. I wonder how the rejection by Summit of Palidans take over will affect this arrangement. Any thoughts, valuations or comments?


----------



## Ang (22 March 2007)

Any one got info on this one regarding the JV they have with Summit and how the Paladin take over if it happens, what affect it will have on NRL????
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (26 March 2007)

Interesting whenever there is high volume the price goes up. Very good trading today 19% up. There must be something happening with the Summit deal?? Anyone with info?
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

What's the Summit deal Ang?


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

kennas said:


> What's the Summit deal Ang?



Ah, I see. Funny, I was watching SMM and read up on the GB but didn't realise it was a farm in with these guys. I suppose when PDN take over SMM they start working with them. Or review it and can it...Looks prospective to me though so I couldn't see why they'd ditch the agreement, if they could.


----------



## Ang (26 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Ah, I see. Funny, I was watching SMM and read up on the GB but didn't realise it was a farm in with these guys. I suppose when PDN take over SMM they start working with them. Or review it and can it...Looks prospective to me though so I couldn't see why they'd ditch the agreement, if they could.




Yes it will be interesting, they have already spent $1M with the right to fund another $5M which will give NRL the right to have a 50% stake in the Summit resource. I don't think that Summit can exclude them out of the deal. 

For those of you that want to read the announcement it was on the 1 march 2007.
Reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (27 March 2007)

Up she goes 35 cents today, should have bought more when it was 26 cents.
reg'
ang


----------



## Ang (10 April 2007)

Back to 35 cents today, definitely following summit due to its JV with regards to Uranium. Still have my target at 48 cents Darvas box trade.
kind reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (11 April 2007)

Spoke to NRL Director Lindsay Colless today after there was no information on what affect the Summit JV announced today will have on the Farm in arrangement with NRL. He was very good in explaining the situation and I was very impressed as he claimed that NRL have already spent $1M on the deal and have the right if they like the result to spend a further $4M to have the 50% farm in arrangement on their Uranium tenament. I was impressed so I will hang in there, unlike Summit when I called they didn't want to comment.
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (13 April 2007)

Does someone have acess to a broker that can tell them who is buying NRL today, as the average volume in the last two weeks has been 440,000 shares and TODAY 6,257,000 have been traded between 32cents and 33 cent??
What is going on. Can it be Pallidan trying to get through the back door of Summits envolvement????
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (13 April 2007)

Any one with any news???
reg
ang


----------



## Ang (17 April 2007)

Interesting after last weeks volume a second Darvas box has formed an interesting buy now at a break of 40 cents.
Attached graph.
Kind regards
Angelo


----------



## adobee (25 March 2011)

NRL woke up today ... 


Highlights Initial 25 hole drilling program completed at the Comet Ridge Project (EPC 1230) Multi-seam coal package up to 14 metres thick intersected at shallow depths over a strike length of approximately 5 kilometres Potential coking coal product with raw CSN values of up to 8.5 An initial target raw coal deposit size of 200-250 million tonnes within the initial drilling area has been established Further drilling and test work to commence shortly with the aim of identifying a JORC Compliant Resource


----------

